# Spouse Skill Assessment



## reddyk1980 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi, 

I am going to be the main applicat for DIAC and i am planning for my wife's skill assessment with ACS for getting the 5 points to me as i am getting only 60 points.

Is it mandatory to take the IELTS for my wife to get the skill assessment for the 5 points to me?

Can any one please provide the inputs?.

Thanks,
Krishna.


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

reddyk1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to be the main applicat for DIAC and i am planning for my wife's skill assessment with ACS for getting the 5 points to me as i am getting only 60 points.
> 
> ...


yes, if you want to claim 5 points for spouse skills she should get at least 4.5 in IELTS.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

*IELTS is needed*



reddyk1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to be the main applicat for DIAC and i am planning for my wife's skill assessment with ACS for getting the 5 points to me as i am getting only 60 points.
> 
> ...


Hi Krishna,

Following is from DIAC web page:



> Evidence to attach to your application:
> 
> For you to be awarded points, you must provide documentary evidence that your partner has met all the basic requirements for the particular General Skilled Migration visa that you are applying for. This evidence should include:
> 
> ...


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

chsridevi



> yes, if you want to claim 5 points for spouse skills she should get at least 4.5 in IELTS.


From official document:



> *Competent English *requires that an applicant provide evidence that they:
> ● have an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test score of *at
> least 6 for each *of the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and
> listening or minimum grade of B in each component of an Occupational English
> Test (OET) test


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Reddyk1980, 
I am also planning to claim 5 points for partner skills. I am aware that IELTS 6 in each band is required but not sure about the experience required.

In DIAC website they have mentioned as
*that they have been employed in a skilled occupation for a period totalling at least 12 months in the last 24 months before applying.*

Does it mean 1 year of overall experience is enough? Actually she has completed her engineering in ECE. In order to file ACS as an ICT professional minimum 3 years of experience is required with computers background in graduation. 
For ECE how much experience is required?

Regards,
ank


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

reddyk1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to be the main applicat for DIAC and i am planning for my wife's skill assessment with ACS for getting the 5 points to me as i am getting only 60 points.
> 
> ...


If you want to claim 5 pts for partner skills, you need to have her skills assessed by ACS and get at least 6 in each band in IELTS, this is for sure becoz I'm claiming for this points too.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Dream2Fly said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife is primary applicant and i'll be the co-applicant. I have done B.E. in Metallurgy and have 32 months of exp in IT after that..then i did 2 years full time MBA and after that 8 months of exp as Management trainee in a Bank and cuurently i am working as Business Analyst in an IT company since last 17 months.
> 
> Can anyone please suggest, does it makes sense for me to apply for my skill assessment ? IF yes then in what SOL category?


Not sure if you can get posive assessment. Metallurgy is Not closely related so 6 years will be deducted from your experience. But the question is from which exp? 32 months of IT developer or 17 months of BA. Both can't be combined together as both are assessed seprately.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Dream2Fly said:


> Thanks Danav..That means i should not apply.
> If we leave these 5 points.. we'll still make it 65 on getting a score of 7 in each section of IELTS ..


65 is more than enough for getting invitation in next round.....dont waste your energy in this then....start preparing for application.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Skill Assessment is only required for Immigration purposes and that too for Primary applications.
Also you are NOT claiming points for Partner Skills (i.e. your skills).

Finding a job wouldn't be a problem if you don't have a Skill assessment.

Just concentrate on application.

Under which job code is your wife applying??


Regards,
Jeetendra




Dream2Fly said:


> if i don't get my skill assessment done..will i face problem finding job in Australia? :confused2:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This indicates that you haven't started ACS?

* If you are applying as Software Tester then you might have to go via State Sponsorship (SS) 190 subclass. Plus you have to see which states are currently open for SS for Software Tester.
With this you have to live and work in that State for 2 years. As this state would be nominating your application.


* If you are applying as Software Engineer (261313) then you have to go via 189 subclass. This is a better option as compared to SS 190 - as you have no restrictions for working in any state for 2 years. 
With this you can live and work anywhere in Australia.

*Read THIS to get an idea regarding points:-*

https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/189.aspx

If her AGE is less than 33 then she gets 30 points for it.
English Language Ability - Has she given any test - ? She might get 0/10/20 points based on her result.
Skilled employment - 5 points
Educational qualification - 15 points

Regards,
Jeetendra



Dream2Fly said:


> Thanks!
> She will be applying under software tester or software engineer code.
> 
> Can you share your profile ..just want to get an idea on the points given for Experience.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I would encourage you to read the ACS skill assessment process carefully.

ACS would deduct 2 years of her experience, so it would reduce her experience to less than 5 and more than 3 years.

2 - years | This work experience is required to meet the suitability criteria for reaching skilled level. This wouldn't be considered for calculating points.


Regards,
Jeetendra



Dream2Fly said:


> Thanks a lot Jeeten!
> 
> Just wanted to know why just 5 points for Work ex..she is having more than 5 years of exp ..shouldn't it be 10? On the site it's mentioned :
> "In skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years) - 10 Points "


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

I am applying for skill assessment of my wife so that I can claim 5 points, I have following questions though :

- does she also need to submit her employment letter and salary slips
- or only education qualification is enough ?
- if employment letter and salary slips are required, it is required for which duration ? She has total of 13 yrs of experience out of which last 2 yrs is in selected skill code...

an urgent response wil be highly appreciated.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1. Not the employment letter/ joining/ contract/ offer letter, but a letter detailing her skills, roles and responsibilities so that they can match and determine if she can receive a positive assessment in the selected skill code.
2. Yes, documents from her highest education qualification related to this skill code would also be required.
3. If you are quite certain that only last 2 years are related to this occupation, provide for only these 2 years. But, do remember that having 2 years of work experience may not be enough to get a positive assessment. Based on her education, skill code, and actual work that she does (mentioned in the document from #1 above), they might require 4 or even more years. Check Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf for more details.
You need just the education documents, employment reference, and if this reference is a statutory declaration, then first and last payslips. In your case these payslips would be first and last ones for the related employment period (and not the 13 years period).


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Not the employment letter/ joining/ contract/ offer letter, but a letter detailing her skills, roles and responsibilities so that they can match and determine if she can receive a positive assessment in the selected skill code.
> 2. Yes, documents from her highest education qualification related to this skill code would also be required.
> 3. If you are quite certain that only last 2 years are related to this occupation, provide for only these 2 years. But, do remember that having 2 years of work experience may not be enough to get a positive assessment. Based on her education, skill code, and actual work that she does (mentioned in the document from #1 above), they might require 4 or even more years. Check Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf for more details.
> You need just the education documents, employment reference, and if this reference is a statutory declaration, then first and last payslips. In your case these payslips would be first and last ones for the related employment period (and not the 13 years period).


Thank you for response. I need some more clarification:

- If her employer give letter does she still need to provide salary slips ?
- why does her experience need to be relevant and min years required as she is secondary applicant ?
- what is min required for ICT project manager role
- In case her experience is lower than required, would it be negative skill assessment or 
+ve ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ravs77 said:


> Thank you for response. I need some more clarification:
> 
> - If her employer give letter does she still need to provide salary slips ?
> - why does her experience need to be relevant and min years required as she is secondary applicant ?
> ...


1. Payslips are not required in case of employer reference.
2. ACS and Visa are two different and unrelated things. You never tell ACS that she would be a secondary applicant. There is no such term for ACS. They are responsible just for providing an assessment to certify if you are skilled. As per their rules, to be certified as skilled in your selected occupation, just the qualification is not sufficient. You just studied during your degree. Those additional 2 or 4 or 6 years makes you skilled in that occupation and eligible for skilled immigration.
3. ICT PM is not on the SOL, but just the CSOL. I hope you are applying for a 190 visa (and not 189), otherwise your wife cannot help you with 5 points if she is ICT PM. The requirement to get assessed as ICT PM would be the same as it is for any other occupation that ACS certifies. I posted the documents list earlier today: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7th-september-2015-round-124.html#post8329594
4. Yes, negative assessment if they feel that she does not have enough work experience as an ICT PM.


----------

